# Moving to Spain in September



## DGLADWIN (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi

My partner and I are taking early retirement from our jobs as teachers. We will be 55 and 59 we are quite fit and looking forward to starting a new chapter in our lives.

We are going to be renting a property for a year until we decide if we will be staying or not, until then we will be renting out our home in the UK.

I have some questions that maybe you can help me with...

1. Do we need private health insurance or can we use our EHIC if we need insurance can anybody recommend acompanies.

2. If we choose to stay in Spain and sell our house in the UK, i am aware that we will need to pay Spanish tax on the sale - any ideas what the % rate is.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Gladders


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DGLADWIN said:


> Hi
> 
> My partner and I are taking early retirement from our jobs as teachers. We will be 55 and 59 we are quite fit and looking forward to starting a new chapter in our lives.
> 
> ...



:welcome:

Yes you will need private health insurance - the EHIC is for holidays. You could use it as a stop-gap when you first arrive, but the govt requires that if you are here, or intend to be here, 3 months or more, you register as resident. For that you will need private insurance & will need to show that you can support yourselves financially.

Have a read of this. MOVING TO SPAIN – WHAT TO DO & WHEN | Learn-Aprender



I'll leave the tax question to someone who knows more about it than I do!


----------



## DGLADWIN (Mar 9, 2015)

Many thanks for you reply. Happy Christmas.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

DGLADWIN said:


> Hi
> 
> My partner and I are taking early retirement from our jobs as teachers. We will be 55 and 59 we are quite fit and looking forward to starting a new chapter in our lives.
> 
> ...


Best of luck on your move in September & as well as all the usual info already posted.
Might be worth checking your status - as Non EU if the UK Referendum takes place
in June - athough we all hope that UKIP and all the Naysayers don't gain the
upper hand next year.


----------



## LDN2ESP (Jul 24, 2015)

Williams2 said:


> Best of luck on your move in September & as well as all the usual info already posted.
> Might be worth checking your status - as Non EU if the UK Referendum takes place
> in June - athough we all hope that UKIP and all the Naysayers don't gain the
> upper hand next year.



It has been quoted from political figures (MPs) that if the UK did opt out of the EU, it would take around two years to do so. If the UK do opt out, property values in Spain will nose dive once again. In brief, the Spanish government need UK expats to buy homes, unless they want to see the final nail in the 'once' property boom in their country.


----------



## DGLADWIN (Mar 9, 2015)

Many thanks - what you are saying makes sense.

&#55357;&#56832;


----------

